# chez / à + établissement commercial, magasin



## Vive la France!!

Bonjour!!

Quelle préposition emploie-t-on avec le nom d'un magasin:

*chez* ou *à*?

Prenez cet exemple: _Je vais *chez*_  OU  _*à*   McDonald's_?

*Note des modérateurs:* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir aussi travailler à / dans / pour / chez + entreprise ou personne - préposition.


----------



## melu85

Je vais aux Galeries Lafayette, je vais à La Samaritaine,etc...
La bonne préposition est "à"
(étrangement pourtant, j'aurais tendance à dire je vais chez Macdo,  au Macdo)


----------



## Ploupinet

Ben moi je vais aussi aux Galeries Lafayettes ou à la Samaritaine, mais j'ai acheté un DVD... Chez Leclerc et j'ai bien mangé chez McDo !  Je ne suis pas sûr, mais peut-être que lorsqu'il s'agit d'un nom (propre), on utilise "chez" ?


----------



## ChrisPa

moi aussi je vais *chez *Leclerc, *chez *Intermarché mais quelque fois aussi je suis allée *à* Leclerc..;-(
mais j'évite d'aller *au *McDo ;-)


----------



## Grop

Bonjour, si ça vous intéresse, une discussion similaire a eu lieu sur un forum français-anglais.

(En gros, tout le monde utilise des prépositions différentes selon le type de commerce et plusieurs critères pas toujours clairs ).


----------



## Fructophile

Bonjour, c'est ma première question dans ce forum.

Je sais que […] "J'aime acheter les choses à Carrefour" se [dit], mais pourrait-on dire, "J'aime acheter les choses CHEZ Carrefour"?  Aussi, est-ce que "on se retrouve chez Carrefour" est correct?   Merci d'avance!


----------



## vanagreg

Bonjour et bienvenue,

oui c'est correct.


----------



## Anne345

> À ou chez (établissements commerciaux)
> Chez – étymologiquement : « dans la maison » – ne se dit qu’en parlant de personnes et, par extension, d'êtres animés ou d’êtres personnifiés : Il habite chez ses parents. Chez les rapaces, le bec est généralement corné.
> Dans le cas d'établissements commerciaux, quatre cas sont possibles :
> - la raison sociale se confond avec un nom de personne, et l’on utilise chez : Aller chez Durand et fils ;
> - la raison sociale est un nom de chose ou un groupe comprenant un tel nom, et l’on utilise à : Aller au Bon Marché ;
> - on traite comme nom de chose ce qui était autrefois un nom de personne et on utilise à : Aller à la Samaritaine ;
> - on traite comme nom de personne un nom de chose, un acronyme, etc. et on utilise chez : Aller chez Fiat.
> 
> Dans le cas où l’usage n’est pas fixé, à ou chez sont possibles : certains auront en tête le nom de personne Leclerc et diront chez Leclerc ; d’autres, par une sorte d’ellipse, diront à Leclerc pour au magasin Leclerc.On dit peut-être plus couramment à Carrefour, à Auchan que chez Carrefour, chez Auchan. On n’utilisera l’article défini que pour désigner un magasin particulier : à l’Auchan de tel endroit, au Carrefour de telle ville.​


(Académie française)​


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme tu pourras le constater dans ce fil, les avis sont partagés…


----------



## Fred_C

Ca alors, j'ai vraiment toujours cru que "à Carrefour" était répandu, mais vraiment incorrect, et populaire.
Quand je veux parler correctement, je préfère dire "chez Carrefour".
Je trouve que la règle ci-dessus ne correspond pas à ce que j'imaginais :
à mon sens : la phrase "si la raison sociale est un nom de chose ou un groupe comprenant un tel nom, on utilise À" devrait être complétée par "si la raison sociale est un nom de chose *incluant un article*, on utilise À". Comme le nom de Carrefour ne comprend pas d'article, je préfère utiliser "chez".


----------



## Aoyama

On a aussi "à Monoprix" ou "chez Monoprix" etc.
"Vous trouverez ça à/chez Monoprix" ... Mais comme dit Me. Cap., les avis sont partagés.
Mais, évidemment pour le BHV, le Bon Marché,le Printemps, les Trois-Quartiers, les Galeries Lafayette et la défunte Samaritaine (et d'autres encore), on dira au/à l'a/aux exclusivement ... (voir post #13 de Fred, seulement on dit bien [aussi] "le" Monoprix ...).


----------



## Fred_C

Aoyama said:


> (voir post #5 de Fred, seulement on dit bien [aussi] "le" Monoprix ...).


C'est vrai,
Mais les gens qui préfèrent dire "le Monoprix" disent "acheter *au* Monoprix", ce qui va ensemble, je crois.
Et donc, tout colle !


----------



## Aoyama

> Mais les gens qui préfèrent dire "le Monoprix" disent "acheter *au* Monoprix"


C'est tout à fait vrai, mais je me demande s'il n'y a pas là une faute du type : "au docteur", "au dentiste" ?


----------



## Fructophile

Bonjour encore.  Je vais deviner que je peux dire "à" ou "chez" dans cette phrase:  La réunion se passera mardi chez (ou à) Bread Garden".  (Bread Garden est le nom du café.)  C'est correct?  Merci.


----------



## Aoyama

En fait, je dirais plutôt, dans ce cas, : "la réunion se passera/se tiendra/aura lieu mardi *au* Bread Garden"
puisque garden = jardin et on dit : "au jardin" ...


----------



## tilt

Pour ma part, j'ai tendance à suivre la règle donnée par Anne345.
La seule chose que j'ajouterais à propos de _chez Fiat_, c'est que _Fiat _n'est pas une marque de magasin, contrairement à _Carrefour _ou _Auchan_._
Chez Fiat _signifie pour moi _chez le concessionnaire Fiat_, et je parle donc bien d'une personne.
Par contre, quand j'entends _chez Carrefour_, je me demande immanquablement qui est M. Carrefour.

Comme l'a signalé Me Capello, les avis sont partagés !


----------



## Aoyama

> _Chez Fiat _signifie pour moi _chez le concessionnaire Fiat_, et je parle donc bien d'une personne.


ça se discute.  "Chez Fiat, ils ont sorti une nouvelle 500 Abarth" ... "chez Peugeot, ils mettent en chômage technique pendant un mois", " j'ai travaillé chez Renault pendant 28 ans" ...
Sans parler de _concessionnaire_, on parle quand même (comme tu le dis) de _personne(s)_ ou de personnification du nom, ce qui induit le "chez".


----------



## Fructophile

Pour répondre à Aoyama, j'ai écrit "à Bread Garden" parce que c'est le nom, comme "McDo", par ex, on ne dit pas "au McDo".  Pourtant, si on traduit le nom en français, il faut dire "au Jardin des Pains"...et en fait, cela me semble bizarre de dire, "chez Jardin des Pains".


----------



## Aoyama

> comme "McDo", par ex, on ne dit pas "au McDo"


On dit très couramment "au MacDo" (même si souvent on sous-entend "au MacDo de qq part") ou "chez MacDo". On doit pouvoir dire aussi "à Macdo", mais je ne l'utiliserais pas, personnellement.
Pour "Bread Garden", *à* Bread Garden est possible, comme on dit à Covent Garden, mais on dit bien *au* Madison Square Garden ...


----------



## maybe4ever

Plusieurs semaines auparavant, une amie a dit qu'elle allait manger chez Mcdo.  Je pensais que cette phrase n'était pas correct et j'ai plustôt proposé, "Je vais manger à Mcdo".   Un autre ami m'a dit que non, chez Mcdo était correct et que je devrais savoir ça parce qu'il est quelque chose qu'on apprends au niveau débutant en français.  Il étudie le français comme une langue étrangère le même que moi, donc, il peut aussi faire des fautes.  Je ne suis pas de tout d'accord avec lui.

Car, toutes les fois que je vois or entends le mot, "chez", c'est chez plus une personne, comme chez toi, chez lui, chez John, chez Maria, etc.  Mais jamais n'entends-je le mot, "chez" quand ça parle d'un endroit, comme chez Macdo, chez école, chez restaurant, etc.  Il me semble impossible de s'employer "chez" dans ce façon.

Donc, quelle phrase est correct?

Je vais manger chez Mcdo
Je vais manger à Mcdo


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour,
Pour le nom d'un établissement commercial (une boulangerie, un restaurant...), il y a deux cas : 
Soit l'établissement est nommé d'après le nom de son propriétaire,
Soit il porte un nom bien à lui. (exemple : "La Tour d'argent", un restaurant à Paris.)

Dans le deuxième cas, il faut utiliser la préposition "À".
(On dîne À la tour d'argent)

Pour les restaurant McDonald, il est à peu près clair que ces restaurants ont reçu leur nom de leur propriétaire originel, un certain M. McDonald.
Il faut donc utiliser la préposition "chez".

(D'ailleurs, en anglais, on écrit "apostrophe S" après le mot "McDonald" pour désigner le restaurant, ce qui prouve bien que ces restaurants ont reçu leur nom d'après le nom de quelqu'un.)


----------



## quinoa

Il me semble aussi  entendre   "manger *au* MacDo", issu de "le MacDo" du coin.


----------



## maybe4ever

quinoa said:


> Il me semble aussi  entendre   "manger *au* MacDo", issu de "le MacDo" du coin.



Oui, je l'entends avec les Français normalement et j'entends plus "chez" avec les étudiants étrangers.  Je devine que les étudiants étrangers qui connaissent bien le français, ils veulent parler quelquefois même plus correcte que les Français.  Je pense que c'est un peu d'une attitude de snob, comme "Je peux parler mieux que toi et le français n'est pas ma langue maternelle".

Ce n'est pas juste pour les étudiants qui connaissent bien le français mais beaucoup d'étudiants qui connaissent bien une langue étrangère ont cette attitude folle de temps en temps.


----------



## itka

Je crois que l'origine du nom de cet établissement est perdue ! S'il y a eu un jour un Monsieur McDonald, il est bien oublié, du moins en France.
Je n'ai jamais entendu autre chose que "manger *au* MacDo"... donc ton copain et toi... vous avez tort tous les deux ! 

Par contre, l'explication de Fred_C est tout à fait exacte et si un jour, vous changez vos habitudes alimentaires, ne manquez pas de dire : _"On va dîner *chez* Pierre Gagnaire, ou *chez* Alain Ducasse"_ même si vous n'allez pas *chez eux*, mais seulement dans leur restaurant.


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> Je n'ai jamais entendu autre chose que "manger *au* MacDo"...


 Moi aussi.


----------



## tilt

itka said:


> Je crois que l'origine du nom de cet établissement est perdue ! S'il y a eu un jour un Monsieur McDonald, il est bien oublié, du moins en France.


Du tout !
Même qu'il s'appelle Ronald et s'habille en clown...


----------



## Deslandes

Voici un extrait d'un CV : *« 2012 : d’août à octobre, pharmacien adjoint à / chez Pharmacie XXXXX... »

*Dans ce contexte, on utilise à ou chez ? Si tous les deux marchent, quel est le plus soutenu (c'est-à-dire, dans le cas de que cette nuance existe).


----------



## Yendred

Ca dépend si le nom est celui d'une entreprise, ou si il s'agit d'une pharmacie de quartier.

Dans le premier cas, on dira: 
_pharmacien adjoint chez Novartis_, ou plus soutenu: _pharmacien __adjoint __dans l'entreprise Novartis_.

Dans le second cas, on dira: 
_pharmacien adjoint à la pharmacie Montorgueil (Paris)._


----------



## sanchez90

Bonjour,

dans ma ville il y a l'hypermarché Metro.

Sans y réfléchir, j'utilise d'habitude la préposition "chez" tandis que ma collègue utilise "à".

J'ai lu le fil et j'ai compris qu'on utilise aussi bien à que chez.

Mais j'aimerais quand même connaitre l'avis des francophones.

Que diriez-vous avec Métro?

Merci et bonne journée


----------



## Roméo31

Je vais manger chez McDO (sans toponyme subséquent).
Je vais manger au PMcDo (suivi éventuellement d'un toponyme).


----------



## SergueiL

sanchez90 said:


> Que diriez-vous avec Métro?


Logiquement, il faudrait dire *à* Metro.


----------



## Roméo31

L'usage *dominant *semble : aller *au* ou *chez* McDO, et non aller à McDo.


----------

